# Sometimes, Smaller is Better!



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the review, I had been loking at one of those for jobsite travel. I don't need a great big saw just a good non-ferrous metal blade to cut aluminum extrusions. And I don't want to have to haul a big bulky saw for just a few cuts. I'll make sure mine mysteriously breaks just before the warranty is up!!!!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I have the Craftsman 10" and I am glad I don't have to move it.


----------



## Patricksworkshop (Dec 31, 2013)

I have this saw its a great


----------



## Patricksworkshop (Dec 31, 2013)

I have this saw its a great tool to have I put a zero clearance insert on it and a larger fence and hooked up the shop vac to it now it's my go to saw .


----------

